# Photoshoot On Our Endless Nissan R35 GTR (950R)



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Good Afternoon All,

As some of use already know we have taken delivery last week on our Endless Demonstrator Nissan R35 GTR (950R), The chairmen of Endless Japan Mr Saguino San owned this vehicle for the past 4 years and this vehicle was part of his own personal collection of toys so as you can imagine it has been meticulously maintained. 

Endless in Japan have spent over £70,000 on modifications and body styling parts to create this machine. We imported this vehicle in for ourselves and it will be kept as my brothers personal car until he finds something even better  

We thought it would be nice for us to share the images which we took at the photo-shoot we did in our showroom. The car is in extremely clean condition and drives very well. We have many plans with this car and have intentions to race it and take it to many car events/shows. We hope you all like the images. 


Best Regards

Ricky


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Images 1...


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Images 2...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome car bro.


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Images 3...


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Images 4...


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

GTRNICK said:


> Awesome car bro.


Thanks bro, one day when your free pop over with your beast and you can have a look at it.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for showing me around the car.

We all know the 35 is a supremely capable car and we also know its pretty ugly. But this has been styled very very well indeed and in the metal looks even better than these pictures. If I had an R35, this is pretty much how I would have one! Looks immense.


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Kadir said:


> Thanks for showing me around the car.
> 
> We all know the 35 is a supremely capable car and we also know its pretty ugly. But this has been styled very very well indeed and in the metal looks even better than these pictures. If I had an R35, this is pretty much how I would have one! Looks immense.



Salam Kadir bro, Hope you are doing well, Thanks for the kind words. It was nice to see you and your 34 the other day when you popped over, Bring your nephew and niece down over the weekend if they want to have a look around the 35.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If this is his until he finds something better... I think he'll have it for a long time.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

That just sits so right cracking:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Looks absolutely phenomenal! - subtle to (if you can say that about any R35)


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Absolutely stunning hats off to you :bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

wow


----------



## btfd2e93 (Jul 28, 2015)

looks really amazing.

great shots by the photographer too!


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the kind and positive comments, It sure is a pleasure to own and hold two of the best Demonstrator Endless built vehicles here in the UK. We have taken a photo-shoot on both GTR's in our showroom together as this is a rare opportunity to get them both together. If you had an option to choose one of these GTR's which would you love to own?


Ricky


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Now you really are show boating !! 34 me thinks


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> *If you had an option to choose one of these GTR's which would you love to own?*


The BNR34....No contest!:bowdown1:


----------



## GTRcrazy!! (Aug 15, 2015)

that is stunning :0 !!!!!


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

GTRcrazy!! said:


> that is stunning :0 !!!!!


Thanks mate for the compliment, it sure is a stunning example and goes like hell :chuckle:


----------



## Killazilla (Aug 31, 2015)

I like the seats are those Recaro?


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Killazilla said:


> I like the seats are those Recaro?


Hi mate yes they are Recaro seats.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Exceptional !! (nothing more to say).


----------



## JTCC (Apr 12, 2015)

that is probably the best r35 I have seen. Very clean and tasteful. But then again its endless. They know what they are doing lol.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice. Think I may need to come by the garage again and see you guys soon.


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> Nice. Think I may need to come by the garage again and see you guys soon.


Hi Graham, Hope you are well and all is going good, it will be nice to see you as well so pop over anytime you are around the area.

Ricky


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

The R34 is just superb!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you guys still renting? Have you got a defender there?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ill ring ya in a sec actually


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

GTR RGT said:


> Ill ring ya in a sec actually


Hi mate, We have sent you a pm.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Apr 14, 2015)

Ricky, the is with Ron at the moment getting a couple of bits fitted. I'll pop my on my way back!


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> Ricky, the is with Ron at the moment getting a couple of bits fitted. I'll pop my on my way back!


No problem Graham, Let me know when you are planning on coming down so ill make sure I'm at the office.


----------



## tackyR32 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow. I'm speechless


----------



## Steve_89 (Feb 26, 2014)

Amazing cars


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Both cars are amazing. if i had a choice i would go for the R35 only because its a bit more sedate if you can call it that, the R34 is stripped out too much for my liking IMO. Saying that i sold my R35 and just bought a R34


----------

